# Pike to charge extra for drivers without E-Zpass



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Pike to charge extra for drivers without E-Zpass

A new electronic tolling system is set to add surcharges for Massachusetts Turnpike drivers who don't have an E-ZPass.

State turnpike to charge extra for drivers without E-Zpass


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

There will always be people from out of state and guys like me that use the pike maybe a dozen times a year ?

Just government inventing new ways to separate you from your cash


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally, I cannot stand the thought of the Commonwealth having access to my bank account. We all recall the poor slob who was charged over 400 for, what was it, 3 trips over the Tobin bridge? MassDot especially is run by morons who wouldn't be able to pass the entrance exam to the Fernald School.
I use the Pike every day that I work a detail, which is frequent. I'm happy to pay the $1.25 (well, I was happier when that money was used exclusively for the Pike) and prefer to pay cash. Sure, being stuck behind someone who says, "Oh, I have to PAY? Ok, let me see if I can find that....." but honestly, shit happens. I'm more terrified of the assholes who blow through the EZ Pass lanes and nearly kill me as I pull away from the toll booth.

FINE ME for not allowing you access to my PERSONAL ACCOUNT!?!?!? REALLY?
I used to be a naïve idiot who had faith in my state government, knowing that everyone makes mistakes. Now I feel this government IS a mistake and many hard working people are the ones being screwed. Pahapoika, I could not agree more. Soon as I get a transponder, I think I'll file for bankruptcy.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Personally, I cannot stand the thought of the Commonwealth having access to my bank account. We all recall the poor slob who was charged over 400 for, what was it, 3 trips over the Tobin bridge? MassDot especially is run by morons who wouldn't be able to pass the entrance exam to the Fernald School.
> I use the Pike every day that I work a detail, which is frequent. I'm happy to pay the $1.25 (well, I was happier when that money was used exclusively for the Pike) and prefer to pay cash. Sure, being stuck behind someone who says, "Oh, I have to PAY? Ok, let me see if I can find that....." but honestly, shit happens. I'm more terrified of the assholes who blow through the EZ Pass lanes and nearly kill me as I pull away from the toll booth.
> 
> FINE ME for not allowing you access to my PERSONAL ACCOUNT!?!?!? REALLY?
> I used to be a naïve idiot who had faith in my state government, knowing that everyone makes mistakes. Now I feel this government IS a mistake and many hard working people are the ones being screwed. Pahapoika, I could not agree more. Soon as I get a transponder, I think I'll file for bankruptcy.


You know you can put the tolls on a credit card, right?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Goose said:


> You know you can put the tolls on a credit card, right?


Huh!?!?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Huh!?!?


You can have EZ-Pass bill to a credit card. When your balance on your EZ-Pass account gets below a certain balance, it will charge a replenishment amount to your credit card automatically. It's how I have had my account set up since 2000.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

How many perps have been found or caught using EZ Pass and now I trust work not to go checking on me?. No thanks, I like my privacy. Every quarter I get goes into change dish and I have never not had enough to cover tolls. Do not even feel like I am spending money.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My concern is that this is one step closer to deval's plan to put open tolls on more roads. I know he's gone, but we still have the idiots in the legislature who never get tired of sticking their hands in our pockets. Once they get the majority of people on EZ Pass, how hard is it going to be to throw up the readers on other roads? I can just imagine seeing charges that show you got on 128 in Danvers and got off in Lynnfield. Then sitting in ridiculous traffic on the side roads because people are trying to avoid the tolls. Maybe I'm just all doom and gloom this morning and need another cup of coffee or three, but I don't think it's much of a stretch.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The last time I went to NYC and had to use the GWB, they still had toll takers. NYC is far bigger then Boston and they can manage with toll takers. What makes this state so special? So now I am going to get a bill for probably double the price of the toll if I don't have EZPasss. This state will continue to put up more tolls to bail out their pet projects, but will cry poor mouth and want pension reform in a few years.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

The Henry Hudson Bridge has gone no cash, I have gotten a $50 summons every time I have taken it for running the ez pass. Hours on the phone with ez pass resolved them but still a pain in the rear.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco went all electronic. Got the bill with a picture of us going over the bridge. Haven't been over the Tobin yet, but guessing same thing. 

Was going to make the argument that is would be cheaper to keep the toll collectors, but no it looks like us "offenders' will just be charged more money


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hank Moody said:


> All you technophobes kill me. If you think EZ Pass is bad, PM me the MAC address for your smartphone. I'll draw you a map and timetable of everywhere you've been in the state. You have diffusing plate covers to hide from all the LPRs too?


I wrap my iPhone in tin foil...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

or spend $8 bucks and ditch the tinfoil


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> You know you can put the tolls on a credit card, right?


Dear Cardholder Kilvinsky, we are just letting you know that you have accrued a total of $4003.33 on your card in the last 10 days, all charges emanating from the Massachusetts Turnpike. If you are responsible for driving back and forth to New York continuously at an incredibly high rate of speed, please let us know, otherwise we fear your card has been compromised."

"Dear Visa, if you note that the Commonwealth is the one doing the charging, please simply put two and two together and you will see that the correct answer is 5.24455. The Commonwealth can do no wrong. I blame Bush. Thank you and please reimburse me the sum of $100, 349. 33 as I anticipate this will be next month's bill. Again, thank you."


----------

